# Modellierung Datenbankabfrage



## caniko10 (12. Jul 2015)

Hallo Community,


Ich habe im Rahmen eines Schulprojekts eine Datenbankanbindung erstellt.
Außerdem eine Methode zur Abfrage der Daten.

Nun muss ich die Methode irgendwie modellieren bzw. darstellen.
Mein Lehrer meinte ein Datenflussdagramm eignet sich gut. Ich kenn mich mit diesem Diagramm gar nicht aus , weshalb ich euch um Hilfe bitte.....

Mfg John

```
public void Abfragen_Zufällig(String Kategorie)
   {
    Statement s;
    try
    {
    s=conn.createStatement();
    ResultSet results = s.executeQuery (" SELECT * FROM fragen WHERE Kategorie = '"+Kategorie+"' ORDER BY RAND() LIMIT 1");
    while(results.next())
    {
     frage=results.getString(3);
     antwort1=results.getString(4);
     antwort2=results.getString(5);
     antwort3=results.getString(6);
    antwort4=results.getString(7);
    richtigeAntwort=results.getString(8);
   
   
    }
}
   catch (SQLException ex)
{
    System.out.println("Exception: " +ex.getMessage());
    System.out.println("SQLState: " +ex.getSQLState());
    System.out.println("VendorError: " +ex.getSQLState());
}
```


----------



## DefconDev (13. Jul 2015)

Einfach mal Datenflussdiagramm in Google eingeben.

Du sollst bildlich darstellen was die "Methode Abfrage_Zufällig(String Kategorie)" macht. Außerdem werden Methoden und Bezeichner grundsätzlich klein geschrieben. Und die Strings antwort1-4 hättest du zumin. als String Array erzeugen können.


Also einfach mal schauen was Google dir ausgibt, ggf. gibt es Unterrichtsmaterial nach welchen Konventionen ihr das Diagramm erstellen sollt.

EDIT: Hier noch ein netter Link in deutscher Sprache: https://www.teialehrbuch.de/Kostenlose-Kurse/SQL/14650-Datenflussdiagramm.html


----------

